# Help!!!



## Frank The Tank (Feb 28, 2007)

I LOVE TO WRESTLE is there any locks i would be able to do and not get in trouble for it???


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2007)

We are talking HS wrestling??? Check with your coach first...


----------



## Frank The Tank (Feb 28, 2007)

He justtells me to shot but im a big kid and shotting is not for me thats y i wanted to know  if there was a lock i could get them in


----------



## Frank The Tank (Feb 28, 2007)

shoot and shooting


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2007)

Frank The Tank said:


> He justtells me to shot but im a big kid and shotting is not for me thats y i wanted to know if there was a lock i could get them in


 
It's been a longtime since I was involved in HS wrestling..Maybe one of the younger guys can assist you..Did you try the Search option for wrestling maybe it was addressed earlier...


----------



## Frank The Tank (Feb 28, 2007)

no i dont know alot about this its my first day on here


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2007)

Frank The Tank said:


> no i dont know alot about this its my first day on here


 

Welcome to MT..At the top of the screen there is a Search tab, click on it and a drop down screen will appear..Type in whatever topic you desire and it will take you there..If you have any questions just ask...


----------



## Frank The Tank (Feb 28, 2007)

ok well i have a question im in Tang Soo Do and i have my Purple with Green Stripe Belt or aka Orange but it say'z im a White Blet y is it like that


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2007)

EVERYONE starts out here as a White Belt...The more you post the higher you belt ranking gets..500 posts and you become a blackbelt..


----------



## Frank The Tank (Feb 28, 2007)

O I C thats cool i like how they do that but yeah i read the other 1 bout wrestling and it was not any use for me im 240 turning 18 and 6' im a heavy weight i wrestled last year but thats it i wanna make the other kids give up besides pinning them can u help


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2007)

Frank The Tank said:


> O I C thats cool i like how they do that but yeah i read the other 1 bout wrestling and it was not any use for me im 240 turning 18 and 6' im a heavy weight i wrestled last year but thats it i wanna make the other kids give up besides pinning them can u help


 
Alas I cannot..My ground techniques are geared for cops and you would forefit the match and face charges it you used ANY of them...


----------



## Frank The Tank (Feb 28, 2007)

man well thanks anyway


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2007)

No problem....


----------



## crushing (Feb 28, 2007)

Frank The Tank said:


> He justtells me to shot but im a big kid and shotting is not for me thats y i wanted to know if there was a lock i could get them in


 
Big kid wrestling. . .  How about shuck? http://www.themat.com/CoachesCorner/technique/Over-tieShuck/default.php

Here is another if you get the opponent down on his knees in a front headlock:  http://www.themat.com/CoachesCorner/technique/FrontHeadShuckzadick/default.php

I've seen big wrestlers also work the ankle pick pretty well.  Basically tie up the head force it downwards and get the opponent moving backwards, as the opponent takes a step backward he may expose his front foot/leg for a take down.  If you can maintain head control while picking the ankle you may be able to drop him right into a reverse half-nelson.

Even big guys should work on quickness and flexibility.  I know striders suck while you're doing them, but they payoff on the mat.  Do extras when you can.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 28, 2007)

First, what did you coach say when you told him you didn't want to/couldn't shoot?


----------



## redfang (Mar 1, 2007)

Friend of mine who used to wrestle heavyweight had a mean hip toss. It kind of sounds like you want ways to submit opponents. If you have been wrestling at a high school level, then you may know that wins are by pinning or points only. Subs are a no go. That being said, vigorous crossfacing used to be a pretty good way to get guys to roll over and beg to be pinned.


----------

